

TSA to swab airline passengers' hands in search for explosives - muriithi
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TRAVEL/02/17/tsa.hands.swabbing/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A trivial search finds that this has been submitted already:

<http://searchyc.com/swab>

